# Microscope Photo Collection



## Viridis (May 11, 2016)

Aaaannd... Subscribed.


----------



## datboi16 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dope

Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Very cool. Please post anything and everything you can!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a microscope too. I'll add to this thread. I'm more into the creepy crawlies.
You can zoom in with your phone camera to get rid of the vignette.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

These are pictures of newly-hatched aquatic midge larvae. I originally thought these were frog eggs in a little tub because they were enclosed in a gel, so I was quite surprised (it took me a moment to take it in) when I put it under a microscope .

Upon closer inspection, you can see that they have 4 eyes and two little "arms" that they use to crawl around. TBH they're kinda cute when you get used to them...






































I hope these aren't biting midges, but either way I'm going to empty the tub. Also, I will get better at cropping :thumbsup:.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Been a little while since the last post, but here are two pictures of rotifers and one of salt crystals.
The first rotifer picture is a marine type as I found it in seawater; the second was found in a bucket of water left outside for a week or so.

*Marine Rotifer*









*Freshwater Rotifer*









*Salt Crystals*


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool pics and great thread idea!


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Ive been thinking of buying a microscope for quite sometime. Thanks for the push to do so. Subscribed.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

so neat!


----------

